# Hunting lease



## keep calm and go deep (Jul 27, 2013)

Looking for a deer lease for my family within 2 hours of Hempstead tx that can be hunted on year around.... Anybody know anything for this year or next?


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

If you dont mind hunting timber land, you can go to Crown Pine Tibers web sight. Go to leases needing hunters. Pick a county and shoot them a e-mail. Dont know of any with openings right now.


----------

